# Great Router and a steal for the price



## JGCW (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the router set.

I bought that kit this year and use it quite a bit for my cabinet business. I have a Porter Cable 690 set that I wasnt very happy with and the quality isnt even close to the DeWalt.

Enjoy!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Seems any power tool can be limited by the bit or blade. Thanks for the info re: Amana bits.

Dalec


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I bought the same kit last year, and it is a great machine. Nice to hear you are having success with it too.


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ummm …. yeah, don't buy cheap router bits. Especially from a place called EDM 
Wholesalers on eBay. Thanks for the review.


----------



## DustyDave (Aug 5, 2007)

Ditto,

I have the same kit. Love it. I use a Rockler/Jessem router lift in my router table, so I bought another DW618 motor to keep in it. No more switching. Very happy with raised panel doors as well.


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

I have this router as well and love it. I got it with in a 3 base kit though (fixed, plunge, & d-handle). I liked the d-handle more than I thought I would.


----------



## irishhandyman (May 2, 2008)

Thank you for the review. I have been looking for all the 'real world' reiews on this particular model. I have had a lot of luck with Dewalt power tools. The battery powered stuff is a different thing tho. Thanks for all the info. For what I can save on the router I might be able to afford some good bits. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the review Teenage.


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

I am, as usual, a little late to the party here, but if Dewalt still has this deal around, you probably just made up my mind for me. I've been wondering which router to buy, as my shop was recently burgled, and my 2 routers were absconded with. Thanks again!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I just got this one a few weeks ago and love it. My last router was a Ryobi 1 3/4 HP fixed 1/4" collet. I upgraded to this one and its great. Much quieter than Ryobi's, the soft start feature is a plus since I hated how the Ryobi would jerk whenever I started it. Also, I am happy to finally have some sort of dust collection in my router.

The only negative I can find for this one is the plunge base locking mechanism seems to be a little loose. I think I'm going to use the fixed base in the router table.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

this was my first router - also purchased from Lowe's…. and was returned to lowe's after 2 days, and replaced with the Bosch set for the same amount (with a straight edge as a bonus).

The reason I didn't like the dewalt (and I was an ALL DEWALT TOOLS guy before) was the height adjustment ring on the fixed base is plastic - and it broke (snapped in half) the first time I tried to use it. just my personal choice - I try to avoid plastic parts as much as possible on HD tools.

I did like the soft handles on it, and the detachable power cord - although some dont like the 3 prong cables.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Teenage thanks for the review. (in case I need another router)


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

This DeWalt set is my first also.Very happy with it except they were to cheap to include the guide. Cost an extra 39 bucks plus frieght. Ditto on tje cheap S-S-S-S-S-S-S-Kmart bits.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Dennis, thanks for the reveiw!


----------



## MooreMichael (Jul 17, 2010)

Good point about how bits make such a big difference.

After watching some video reviews of the DeWalt routers I am starting to consider them over the newer Porter Cables. Their motors just sound a lot more stable then some of the others I have heard under heavy load.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great buy. I have this same router set. I bought it about 2yrs ago. I've been very happy with Woodline bits. Made in the USA, and very affordable.


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Great reviews both of you for this model just i fear I'm too late to obtain a model from a store to get the extra waranty.


----------

